# نرحب بالمهندس نبيل عواد الغباري مشرفا على قسم الهندسة الكيميائية



## الشخيبي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


باسمكم جميعا
نرحب بالمهندس

نبيل عواد الغباري

مشرفا على قسم الهندسة الكيميائية

ونشكره على قبوله الإشراف

مبارك عليك الإشراف أخي نبيل
ومرحبا بك بين إخوانك...

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح


وأهلا وسهلا بك

​*


----------



## سمندل السوداني (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*






*الف مبروووك مهندس *نبيل عواد الغباري
اعانك الله وبارك في جهدك ووقتك
إلي الأمام  إن شاء الله ...
*​


----------



## عدالة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله 
ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل الكريم نبيل عواد الغباري وسنجد على يديك الخير كله في العلوم يخدم الدين والوطن 

نسأله تعالى أن يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا ومرحبا بمشرفنا الجديد *نبيل عواد الغباري
نرحب بك بين هذه الكتيبة المخلصة من المشرفين الاكفاء ، في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ، هذا القسم الذي يتسم بنشاط ملفت ، ومشاركات فاعلة من أعضاء كرام . 
ولقد استفدت كثيرا من متابعتي لهذا القسم الرائد ، واري انه بانضمامك الي الاشراف يتدعم القسم ، وبمجهوداتك يرقي ويزداد انتعاشا وتقدما بإذن الله تعالي . 
وفقك الله وأعانك .
*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق والسداد ان شاء الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف اخى
وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## م.عماد ك (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك عليك أخي الكريم
وأعانك الله على خدمة إخوانك


----------



## نجانجا (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*






الف مبروووك مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري*


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبارك لنا بك وبقبولك الانضمام الى مجموعة الاشراف في الملتقى 
ونشكر الادارة على ثقتها بك وبما تقدمه لافادة اكبر قدر ممكن من الاخوة 
املين من الله تعالى ان يوفقكم الى كل خير وان تكون مهمتكم خالية من كل منغصات 
والله الموفق اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## م عامر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك لأخينا نبيل ثقة الإدارة به
وألف مبروك لنا لإنضمامه لكوكبة المشرفين على الملتقى​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رسالتي لكم جميعا تنبع من قلب يتسع لبني آدم محبة وليس افضل شكرا من قول جزاكم الله خيرا .
وفي الحديث (الناس عيالي وخيركم انفعكم لعيالي ) اسأل الله ان يعيننا جميعا على حمل امانتنا .


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مليون ترليون مبروك اخي نبيل .... رغم اني لا اعرف شخصك لاكني كلي ثقه بان الاداره قد اختارت شخصا رائع لمنصب رائع .... كان الله في عونكم وسدد خطاكم ... تحياتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مبروك عليك الاشراف اخ نبيل عواد ...ربنا يوفقك و يقدرك على حمل هذه الامانة و الحفاظ عليها 
ننتظر ان نقرا لك مشاركات بالملتقى العام لنتعرف عليك من خلالها ...
و ان شاء الله سنطلع على قسم الهندسة الكيميائية لنكتشف بعض من اسراره ...


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك..اخي العزيز
موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بالأخ المهندس نبيل عواد الغباري
مع تمنياتي القلبية له بالنجاح والتوفيق
مع تحياتي
 *


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك علينا


----------



## loveeee83 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف يامهندسنا الغالي بتشرفنا وبتنور الملتقي


----------



## mohamedtop (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروووك *مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري*
اعانك الله


----------



## بشار رائد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف اخى
وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله
تحياتي للجميع واسأل الله التوفيق لكم ولي


----------



## إبن جبير (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا بك مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري نسأل الله أن يعينك فيما أُوكِلَ إليك ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## كاردينيا82 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك يا مهندس نبيل ... وإن شاء الله تكون قد الحمل


----------



## تولين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبروك..اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق في مهامك






*


----------



## acer.7 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك يااخ نبيل عواد الغباري ويارب تتوفق


----------



## saad125xyz (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد اشكر الله
ثم اشكر اخي الكريم نبيل العواد
والله يوفقك الى كل خير ونحن نراك ابداعك وتميزك في هذا المنتدى
اخوك سعد


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Al-Fox (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ونتمنى الابداع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك اخي


----------



## يحي الحربي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نبارك للاخ الكريم نبيل عواد الغباري على ثقة ادارة الملتقى ونتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## خالد السيد علي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا مهندس نبيل
واهلا وسهلا بك مشرفا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ماجد نجما (28 سبتمبر 2011)

congvates my brother


----------



## noor-noor (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الإشراف أخي نبيل
ومرحبا بك بين إخوانك...


----------



## 4ASINO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك ودائما في تفوق


----------



## khaledsamir1970 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## م اخلاص (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والى الامام


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الشخيبي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> باسمكم جميعا
> ...




....أهلا وسهلا بك....نورتنا....


----------



## ابن البلد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله
تغييرات جذرية طيبة


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

موفق الأخ نبيل باذن الله

و نسأل الله التطوير دائما للملتقى


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للأخ غباري


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

_أهلا ومرحبا بمشرفنا الجديد *نبيل عواد الغباري*_


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## agabeain (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك وبالتوفيق مهندسنا االغاااااااالى نبيل واعطيتنا الكثير وان شاء الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك لاخونا الكبير نبيل وبالتوفيق له باذن الله ويكون اضافة قوية للمنتدى


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مباااااااااااااااااااااارك
دمتم بخير​


----------



## أبومنة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك أخى الكريم


----------



## safoo sn (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك ع الاشراف و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (28 سبتمبر 2011)

1000000000000000000 مبروك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## كيرو عبده (28 سبتمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## كيرو عبده (28 سبتمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## mehdi09 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا ومرحبا بمشرفنا الجديد نبيل عواد الغباري


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*حياك الله وبياك ومرحباً بك بين اخوتك 
ومبارك عليك ووفقك الله تعالى واعانك​*


----------



## ادور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لك كل التحية لك


----------



## سمير عمار (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى له التقدم والرقى والعطاء وبذل المجهود نحو رفع المستوى للملتقى والمادة العلمية 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## مهندس/دحيه (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووك وربنا يوفقــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## sematic (29 سبتمبر 2011)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## حسام الحسني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك عليك أخي الكريم
وأعانك الله على خدمة إخوانك


----------



## قندس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك... والله يعينك


----------



## م. شاكر الجبوري (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك منصب الاشراف ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mbakir88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## عمرو محمد2 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبارك الله فى اعمالك و فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (30 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## engmedo2012 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخى الكريم م/نبيل عواد الغبارى ونتمنى لك التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## kotoz99 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبارك لنا بك وبقبولك الانضمام الى مجموعة الاشراف في الملتقى 
ونشكر الادارة على ثقتها بك وبما تقدمه لافادة اكبر قدر ممكن من الاخوة *


----------



## engasma (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك والى الامام


----------



## ابوالضحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ الحبيب المهندس نبيل عواد الغباري 







بارك الله فيك .. وفي علمك وجهدك ..
 وأهلا وسهلا بك في كوكبة المشرفين .. 


وأنت لا تحتاج لتوصية ونصيحة .. أنت أهل لهذه لمهمة ..



وفقك الله وسددك .








​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه وأعنه.
اللهم آمين.


----------



## حاتم حسنى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## coiffa (1 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## كمال222 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الامام دئما


----------



## بشار رائد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووك
و الى الامام للارتقاء بملتقى الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## alishehab2 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*أهلا بك اخي نبيل عواد الغباري
*


----------



## فيليب اكرم (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك و ان شاء الله مووفق


----------



## غزوان ميكانيك (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك المهام اخي الكريم*


----------



## melzeery (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك التفوق والنجاح


----------



## المحاسب أحمد السيد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخى الكريم ​


----------



## @ ايمن @ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اخونا نبيل مبروك للثقه الممنوحه من هذا الصرح الكبير وبالتوفيق


----------



## الاخت الوفية (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ نبيل مبارك لك الاشراف
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى
وأعانك على القيام بالمهام الموكلة لك
على أفضل وجه 
تحياتي لك وللأخ المشرف مهندس المحبة

الأخت الوفية
​


----------



## أيسر عفش (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد وأن يعينك على أداء هذه الأمانة*


----------



## mausa (4 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## النصرة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## عمراياد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## samehaly1980 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.the future (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للزميل الكريم ونسأل الله أن يوفقه وأن يعينه على الاشراف ومهامه


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

_(إنما يخشي الله من عباده العلماء) _
_ألف مرحب بالغباري في كوكبة الاشراف نتمني ان يوفقك الله في خدمة الجميع _

_والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا_​


----------



## korzaty (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك أخي الكريم
وأعانك الله على خدمة إخوانك


----------



## haytham.a.e (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## thedove75 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مباركككككككككككك


----------



## عمر الصادق (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohanadport (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك باشمهندس نبيل أتمنى لك التمييز في الأشراف على القسم


----------



## farwq25 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الإشراف أخي نبيل


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووووك


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك اخى 
*


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك والى الامام


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نور المنتدى نتمنى ليك التوفيق


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا اخي


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

امنياتنا لك بالتوفيق اعانك الله


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تكريم تستحقه يااخي


----------



## habibo ahmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ما تنسانا من صالح الدعوات


----------



## ولد المملكة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك للمهندس نبيل.....


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

امنياتنا لك بالتوفيق لما هو مفيد وتحقيق الذات تحياتي


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## sosohoho (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ساحات الوغى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

_*مبارك عليك الإشراف أخي نبيل*_​


----------



## engahasan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك 
واهلا وسهلا ومرحبا


----------



## agabeain (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووك مهندسنااا االراااائع


----------



## ahmedt2222 (8 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروووك مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري
واتمنى من الله التوفيق لك
*


----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروووك مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري*


----------



## سما الاسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أعانه الله ووفقه


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## amira_oo (10 أكتوبر 2011)

وأهلا وسهلا بك

​


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف على القسم


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك مشرفنا العزيز 
ونسأل الله أن يوفقكم لما فيه الخير و يسدد خطاكم


----------



## A.Omran (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------

